# 1&1 Telecom GmbH: Gefälschte Rechnungen mit Trojaner unterwegs



## sascha (17 Oktober 2012)

*1&1 Telecom GmbH-Mail mit Trojaner: Wer derzeit Rechnungen mit diesem Firmennamen und einem pdf-Dokument im Anhang bekommt, sollte äußerst vorsichtig sein: Es kann sich um eine geschickte Fälschung handeln – und einen gefährlichen Trojaner.*

*http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/1...alschte-rechnung-mit-trojaner-unterwegs-6908/*


----------

